# IR photography



## EliseP (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
I'm going to investigate vegetation properties and wonder whether you can make some installations/changes in you camera in order to make it sensitive in the IR part of the spectrum. How would you do this? 
And can I still photograph in the visual part of the spectrum?
/Elise


----------



## ann (Jun 10, 2011)

It can be done, however, one usually has to add an additional filter when using the same camera with the "normal spectrum". Go to MaxMax website and you will find some information regarding this situation.

Basically, i just bought a camera that already had been "altered" rather than do it myself and/or convert my main camera to the change.


----------



## EliseP (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is a link to an entire sub-forum on invisible light photography.  
Several FAQs on IR and UV and very, very knowledgeable and friendly members.
A well-known Norwegian nature photographer is very active there.


----------

